# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Air Conditioner in China

## Eddie

What will the Chinese come up with next?  Now Haier Group has developed a completely custom 3D printed Air Conditioner which sells for around 40,000 Yuan (approximately $6400).  The machine can be custom to look and even function how the buyer wishes.  Haier is hoping ot gain customers who want AC units that blend into their homes and feature custom designs.  Some of the designs that they say can be incorporated into the units are family photos, text, and different 3D printed patters.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/50805/3d-printed-air-conditioner/

----------


## vini

Hi do you know what was 3D printed in unit? Also functional parts (i.e. parts of refrigeration circuit)?

----------


## Eddie

At the German IFA show, Haier won the day with the presentation of its latest 3D printed air conditioning unit. The exterior, designed to mimic the appearance and movement of fish scales, is attractive enough to have a place in any interior without looking industrial. 3D printing was used not only for the creation of the decorative components, but the board controlling the machine was 3D printed as well. This is a commitment to 3D printing as a method of fabrication that has worked well for Haier and the overwhelmingly positive reviews of their latest product has reinforced that process as a good fit.  Read and see more at http://3dprint.com/94597/3d-printed-air-conditioner-2/

----------


## airscapes

$6400 gets me Central air with duct work I don't see at all..  so nothing to blend in..

----------


## JordanAvery

> It's currently 2021, is the ac with such a model already on the market?


I looked it up but found nothing relevant. I think it's under development still, but looks cool

----------

